# Attn: NIMT



## concretepumper (Jan 2, 2011)

OK Sean please help! I am not sure what I should do next. Tonight I used thinned glue and dyed saw dust you gave me and applied some to an area!   Looks pretty cool but its wet in the pics.  I have the other darker color too. 

Should I blend that in or over the lighter I have down?  

And the Greens you sent me! I know this stuff is really going to bring things to life! Yea my layout is supposed  to be Desert but it is Spring time here so some greenery would be fitting! 

How do I make this stuff into trees and bushes???????   

I know you told me before but I seem to have deleted the PM. Hope you can help with some pics even better Dude!:smokin: Then it will be here where I cant delete it and maybe it will help someone else!:thumbsup:


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

CP,
This is the the sawdust I sent you, or another color for the same use! It works well for dirt and gravel. Just as you've done thin a little white glue with water paint surface to be attached to and sprinkle sawdust down TA DA!







The second set of material I set was different mosses and lichens. 
The goats beard Lichen you can simply pull apart and trim down to become brush of all different sizes. You can leave it it's natural color Sage green or paint it any color you desire. You can glue it down in different fashions to achieve different looks.
The hairy moss do the same just pull apart and cut down in to little shrubs or bunches. You can also take a small piece and put it between your fingers and roll it into a clump of grass just poke or drill a small hole apply glue and insert the little tuft in to the hole and trim to suit. again you can leave it el natural or paint to taste.
The third and most versatile is the wolf lichen! Yep in it's natural color it is the nuclear waste green color, if you get yours from the hobby store you can get it in all sorts of colors. They just dye it those colors. They also add agents to keep them from drying out and getting hard. well CP's batch is again el natural so you need to sock it in a little warm water for a few min to soften it up before you pull it apart! once soft it will be kind of spongy I pick out pieces that look some what tree or bush like then I hang them upside down by there trunks for a day to dry. Once dry you can play bonsai tree artist and trim off the pieces to create your tree or bush. once trimmed painting would be a wise choice, I spray the tops green or brown then dark brown trunks. you can create a spring just budding tree with a little white glue and a little green saw dust. You can make a fuller plusher tree with clump foliage that you'll have to purchase at your LHS.
Give it a try on a few and let me see how you do and I'll give more pointers as you go along!























After looking at the pictures that you Posted CP I would run and hide I think the swat team and drug task force is going to knock down your door any min! 
WOW and I sent it looking like that!!!:laugh::laugh::laugh:
Is that Chech and Chong movie material there!:smokin::sly::retard:


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

is this supposed to be a private conversation?


----------



## concretepumper (Jan 2, 2011)

tankist said:


> is this supposed to be a private conversation?


Not really Tank, I thought I would make a thread so other members might be able to learn and benefit from Sean's expertise :worshippy: and my mistakes :smilie_auslachen: !


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

thats what i thought. but in that case the title should have been a bit different.


----------



## concretepumper (Jan 2, 2011)

I moved the progress pics here: 

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?p=68536#post68536


----------

